# StaffPad sample offset? + question reg. dynamics



## tomc_020 (Apr 10, 2021)

Hi all,

Just a quick couple of questions reg. StaffPad:

1. Do StaffPad audio stems need a negative offset delay, the same as when working with sample libraries within a DAW?

2. Do you use a combination of dynamic markings as well as dynamic / expression curves - if so, why use both?

Thanks for your help,
Tom


----------



## dcoscina (Apr 10, 2021)

No the stems are rendered in place and work fine with other stems or instrument plug-ins in my experience. 


Expression curves via automation are more for refining the dynamic markings and hairpins inside the app's automation.


----------

